# what kind of choke?



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

i was wondering what kind of choke would be good for snow goose hunting... and one that would be good for duck and geese also...?
ive heard good things about pattern masters and the drake killer chokes? or something like that. i was wondering which one you guys think would be best for all around waterfowl hunting?


----------



## greenhead61 (Feb 15, 2007)

Patternmaster in my books, but I know other people will disagree.
:roll:


----------



## mallard_molester (Oct 10, 2006)

i like the patternmaster for geese myself, for ducks i just shoot a factory modified


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Drakekiller made right here in fargo


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I own both, my drakekiller patterns the smaller shot better than the patternmaster and the they both shoot BB well, but with the smaller shot you are supposed to get the shortened shot string with the PM but I haven't had time yet to shoot the small shot sizes at anything besides cardboard to see the effects. Either way though I don't think you can go wrong.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I have used both as well. Drakekiller all the way!!!! 
Hunter certified, stamped, and approved!!!!


----------



## ridcbr (Mar 13, 2007)

if you want to do some real gun buy your self a pattern master they give a little more knock down power it hold a 20 in. pattern at 50-60 yards reach and touch something :sniper:


----------



## duckhuntinfool (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a Comp N Choke and it works fine for me!
Way better than a reg. choke


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Drakekiller

Guide tested, outfitter approved!!!!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

g/o said:


> Drakekiller
> 
> Guide tested, outfitter approved!!!!!!


 oke: oke:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Just don't use the patternmaster with the new Federal "Black Cloud" ammo


----------

